# Vet Consultation Prices



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

Just wondering how much you guys pay for consultations at your vets for your lizards..

I have around 5-6 vets around the local area that would deal with my leopard geckos, they are within 10 miles but there consultation fees vary between £35-£50, which i consider to be to expensive. 

I found one in the end that is a good 50 minute drive (25miles) that only charges £10 for a consultation. Although it is a long way to go it still works out alot cheapier to go there than pay the more expensive local consultation fees. (il also add that it isnt just about the money, the vets ive been going to has also been very helpful and always solved my problems which il also add has been alot of problems because i bought all my geckos from the same shop, which il never be shopping at again, theyve all had bacterial infections, problems eating etc etc.)

Anyway back on track, how much do you guys pay?


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

How much???? Blimey that's pricey! My vets have a £15 consultation fee. They're excellent too!


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm jealous. 

Consultation fee: £54, without any treatment at all. I usually end up paying up to £800 for my green iguana. 

This last time (last week) I was lucky. Only cost me £500 for operation under GA and the antibiotics. 

Guess that's the price for living in London. But I'm super happy with my vet, so I won't complain.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

My vets have a £18 consultation fee treatment is cheap too

i am glad i moved from london if thats what they charge down there


----------



## vanassen (May 29, 2010)

Well the vets i actually go to for a cheaper consultation fee is at Seven Kings, They charge £10 there where as all the ones locally to me (around Southend, Essex) are £35-45. 

Bit annoying having to travel so far but i cant afford to pay £35+ a time just for consultation.

Still works out cheapier to travel to Seven Kings even with petrol on top lol.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

About £30


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I would say that £30 -£50 is quite pricey. I work in a vets (as a placement) and they don't charge that much.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

I've paid £6.70 for my leo to be seen the other day, but it was an hours drive away. (Pilgrim vets in boston)

and I've had a free consult and only had to pay for fecal test £10, again an hours drive from my parents house. the next time was about £30 for consult and two oxytocin jabs. (Amicus Vets in Solihul)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Our vets is rather pricey for reptiles. But, I wouldn't trust any other. I'd rather pay more and have the peace of mind.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i travel a bit and pay 15 squids and i`m very happy with them, 

local `exotics` vet is around 20-25 for the consult but i personally wouldnt use them


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

15 squids? I find that rather pricy and do you pay them fried or stuffed?


----------



## sarah_lou (Sep 2, 2010)

both vets by me are about £12-15 consultation but id rather travel to shifnal hes friendly and really knows his stuff....


----------



## Casp (Sep 13, 2010)

Taylor and Marshall, Shifnall charge £23.45.... which i believe to be very reasonable considering they are herp specialists and come with a impeccable reputation... :2thumb:

A local vets to me which considered my gecko to be 'a small animal such as a hamster' when i enquired would have charged the same price..... needless to say i never went there!


----------

